# My Worst Accident ~~Pics not for squeamish~~



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, that does NOT look like it felt good! Good for you for being calm, the medics and nurses appreciate that so much....*(that part was added for the paramedic hubby sleeping by me)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, honey :hug:. I've been there (not quite the same but pretty similar). I hope you heal up quickly and don't have any lasting issues with that arm.

They just put an Ace splint on it (solid half splint and Ace bandage to keep it immobile)? Not a cast? Surely they didn't have to do any surgery or anything right?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cakemom- Oh yeah it hurt....I felt so bad for my friends' and dad's ears.....when I was laying on the ground was fine, calm.....but I knew they had to get me to the truck to go....dad picked me up while friend held my arm. That was the worst part it felt like my arm was being pulled off and I ended up screaming until I was in the seat. I didn"t mean too but the pain was so much I couldn't stop it till I wasnt moving. 

I was trying to be as calm as possible with the nurses and dr. I was jooking with them smiling through the pain and trying to make them laugh. in doing all of that it kept my mind off the pain. They were all so kind to me and so gentle about moving my arm and myself around.....they apologized so mant times about having to cut my shirt and bra off but I told them I understood, and it was okay.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> Oh, honey :hug:. I've been there (not quite the same but pretty similar). I hope you heal up quickly and don't have any lasting issues with that arm.
> 
> They just put an Ace splint on it (solid half splint and Ace bandage to keep it immobile)? Not a cast? Surely they didn't have to do any surgery or anything right?


Thanks smrobs....its a half fiberglass splint wrapped in a bandage. I have to have surgery on my wrist on Wednesday(they are waiting for the swelling to go down)...They knocked me out to pop my elbow back into place (thank the good lord) They said I may or may not need pins...they're going to do more Xrays on Wednesday to see because when they popped my elbow back into place they did more Xrays and sait my wrist looked better. I have to figure out how to post my xrays haha theyre pretty cool.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, my. Then I have most certainly been there. Broke mine when I was 9 and ended up with 4 screws, a pin, and an external fixator to hold it all together.

That sucks so I really hope they are able to get yours set and get it to stay with just a cast. XX Fingers crossed that it's all okay and they can just set it like normal after the swelling goes down. And, just because I know how you feel... :hug:


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha thanks Smrobs...Makes me feel a little better. I hope they can just set it with a cast...if not I'm officially gonna be a member of the nuts and bolts club haha....this is the worst injury I have ever had riding horses and I've been riding 11 years now. It was bound to happen eventually. I couldnt stay a member of the unbroken bones club forever haha


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ouch :/ that definitely looks terribly painful. Well brightside atleast you aren't stupid enough to pull pins out of you 2 times like my dog -_- hah but on a serious note i hope you heal up quickly and don't need pins :]


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

Outch! I hope u feel better looks like a ton of fun...not really. I hate accidents like that. And accidents can always have been worse (thanks god you had people there with you who kept you sane  When I was younger I was jumping bareback like you but on the landing my horse tripped (and I saved it) but somehow he tripped again (wasn't expecting it and I flew over his neck...did a flip onto my back in the bald spot in the sand arena) broke my L1 vertabrate (but I didn't cry...still don't know how I managed that to this day) since then I have never left the ground on horseback... don't let that happen to you... I miss it a lot. Keep your spirits high and you'll be back to your normal stuff in notime!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OOOOH YEAH, that's a nice little S curve you have in that lower forearm! OUCH OUCH OUCH I'm hurting in sympathy for ya! Hope you heal fast and are out of pain soon.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very sorry it happened!  Hope you'll feel better soon!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I must ask....... Why does someone think to snap photos of your messed up arm while you are waiting?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.....had a very sleepless night as I don't know how to position my arm to make it painfree for sleeping. So in turn I was waking up every half hour....despite pain meds. 

Always- Two reasons they snapped pics 1) my friend took (before my dad got there), while my other friend ran to get ice, so she could send it to her dad to ask how we should go about immobilizing and then moving it and 2) my dad took because I asked him to. I didn't want to look at it again because I needed to stay calm so I told him to take a picture so I could look at it later. You can see in the one picture my dad took the board they were shimmying under my arm at that time to make it immobile.=)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am surprised that someone did not just call 911.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I am surprised that someone did not just call 911.


That was my fault....I told them not to because I didn't want the EMTs to try to pop it back into place(they did that to my cousin when he dislocated his shoulder and my cousin who feels no pain screamed) I have a high pain tolerance but not that high. 

All in all from the fall to the time I made it to the hospital was 20 minutes. It took 5 mins for my dad to get there and 5 mins to get to the hospital the other 10 was getting ice,vet wrap, and the board moving it to the board(me telling them to stop a lot, and then moving me to the truck. We had called ahead so they had people outside ready to get me.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

OUCH! Hope you have a fast recovery!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

All I can say is...

OW OW OW OW OW. 

I have a pain in my arm now >_< That looks pretty nasty, I really hope it heals up soon!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Xray pics!!!*

Thanks guys! It definately hurts probably as much as you think it does haha. Trying to be a good sport about it though =)

I finally figured out how to post my xrays(had to convert picture type to jpeg)

The first 2 are the dislocation and fractured wrist.
The last 4 are after they popped my elbow back into place.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

Sorry you hurt yourself, but the elbow dislocation is VERY obvious in the X-rays--thanks for posting. Very cool! I can't see the wrist fracture (good thing I'm not a doctor), though--can you tell us where it is?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> Haha thanks Smrobs...Makes me feel a little better. I hope they can just set it with a cast...if not I'm officially gonna be a member of the nuts and bolts club haha....this is the worst injury I have ever had riding horses and I've been riding 11 years now. It was bound to happen eventually. I couldnt stay a member of the unbroken bones club forever haha


 
Now you're scarin' me! I have 11 years riding and have never broken a bone. Lots of close calls, though.

Hope you get better soon. Left arm? are you right handed? still can write. How'd you type all those long messages. One key at a time?
ARgh!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sabowin- I actually don'y know....he never showed me haha. Probably because I was still a little out of it from the anesthesia.

Tiny- Thanks. I've had close calls too. My luck just ran out. The worst part is it would have been a good fall if I just hadn't thrown my arm out behind me. And yeah it was my left arm....thank goodness I am right handed. Typing is a tad odd. I'm so used to using both hands but I can still move pretty quickly around the keys....it's just frustrating because I have to really watch where my fingers go and it's hard to capitalize stuff sometimes. Also therre are always a few spelling mistakes that I tend to notice later haha.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh man, that looks horrible! I would've fainted if I saw my arm like that.

I wish you the best of luck for recovery.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

sabowin said:


> I can't see the wrist fracture (good thing I'm not a doctor), though--can you tell us where it is?


It looks to me like the wrist fracture is among the small carpal bones at the base of the hand. With them being so small and oddly shaped, it is hard to spot a fracture without being really familiar with how normal ones look.

Those x-rays are certainly interesting and they look painful. Wow.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

OUCH! I woulda screamed too, LOL!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sorry that look like it hurt. Hoping for a speedy recovery for you! It sounds like you handled it better than I would have, I'm a total wimp when it comes to pain


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Just healing up from a wrist fracture myself - long bone (radius) and navicular or scaphoid bone. My horsey friends made jokes about whether they still shoot you if you break your navicular.... ha ha! No dislocated elbow, though - your x-rays made my stomach flip! That looked horrible. 

The doctor in the ER told me to eat cottage cheese - it contains calcium, of course, plus K2 which helps the bone tissue lay down a web for the new bone cells to attach to. Very cool medical science discovery. Other foods that work are curd cheese (like cheddar) and probably sauerkraut and fermented soy (natto?). Anyway, it worked great for me - it healed faster than the doctor expected even though he said on re-check the fractures were worse than he originally thought. 

Best of luck - keep us posted and we'll keep fingers crossed that you don't need pins...


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

*UPDATE~pics~*



smrobs said:


> It looks to me like the wrist fracture is among the small carpal bones at the base of the hand. With them being so small and oddly shaped, it is hard to spot a fracture without being really familiar with how normal ones look.
> 
> Those x-rays are certainly interesting and they look painful. Wow.


Thanks Smrobs....I found out today its fractured on my thumb side and rotated about 40 degrees up from where it should be. I'll try to post a picture of where it's fractured. 

okay sorry guys I slept all day. Ladt night my friend and dad rushed me to the ER around 11pm because I was in horrible pain and the 2 perkisets my dad gave me didnt help. My arm had swelled too much for the splint so they took it off and gave me ivs and other fun stuff. 

I git out of there at 430am and went to the orthopedic at 730am. My wrist is fractured on the thumb side and is rotated up about 40 degrees. 

I have surgery scheduled for Friday at 11am. They are going to be putting a plate in my wrist and checking to see if there was any bad damage to my elbow while im under anethesia. He said it is very, very unlikely and its only about a 3% chance they'll need to do something. I am currently on Perisets(i cant spel lol) and vitamin C tablets. 

Thank you all so much for the well wishes...they keep me smiling and my spirits up! Mdr said I can be back to light riding on sane horses in about a month and a half(he said mostly pony rides to curve my riding addiction haha I love my dr he's awesome.) He said I have a really strong and determined character because when he rotated my arm for Xrays he said most patients would have passed out from the pain from this type of injury. But I sat there joking around with him through it. 

Here is a picture of the Xray where my wrist is fractured and then a shot of my wrist after they took my old splint off.Its all fun swollen and you can see the rotation upwards....the curve reminds me of a dinnner fork haha.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh yeah girl! I did the SAME thing..not jumping though. I dislocated my elbow, cracked the joint in there and sprained my wrist... At first I thought it was really cool but then the adrenaline went away and the pain was awful. I had to wear a full arm cast for 3 weeks. I was extremely doped up but I sat up and yelled when the doctor popped it back in place. I think physical therapy sucked almost as bad as dislocating it...Hope you feel better soon! I know that's not fun. At least you'll have a pretty cool story.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

I've dislocated both knees. They loaded me up with Valium then popped it back in place. I remember bolting upright and screaming, 'Geez frakkin' cripes, that farkin' hurt'* then giggling, 'but I'll never remember it'.







* edited for language


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Ouch. I've dislocated my elbow and very clearly remember the pain, despite the fact I was four years old!

Sending healing thoughts!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.....My kitty wants me to feel better too. Whenever I lay down and prop up my arm he lays with my and rests his head or paw on my arm. Haha he makes me smile


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh my I say that did hurt I got throwed a while back its no fun thats for sure I hope you get better Good Luck hope things go well for you I'm glad I got Baxter hes a good horse.Hope you get better


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Surgery tomorrow guys...Wish me luck! I'll let you all know how everything goes =)


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Best of luck, hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AAAWWW your kiki is just fo fweeet!

And best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

I dislocated my elbow when I was around five during an extremely intense session of Ring Around the Rosies... lol, 11 years later and I still remember the pain! I don't know how you're surviving with a fractured wrist too :shock:

good luck!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

*I Survived!! ~xray pics included~*

Hey guys I got through my surgery perfectly!

Doctor said my elbow is perfect...Just gonna be sore for a few days. The plate went into my wrist without a hitch. Nothing really hurts except for the incision but they said my arm may sweat under the cast and the rest of the iodine on my arm may be going into it...no biggie as I'm not allergic just annoying haha. Also my fingers keep twitching haha....it's because they had to move tendons and stuff around to put the plate in...It's really funny, I just sit and watch them twitch haha:lol:

Doctor said in a week and a half my arm will be out of the cast and I'll be starting physical therapy that day. He said as long as I follow his instructions to a "T" I'll be back in the saddle doing light riding in a few weeks 

If you have any questions about the surgery or what they did feel free to ask....it's definately a learning experience or those who have not had this happen to them 

Also thank you so much to those who kept me in their thoughts and offered words of encouragement....you guys kept a smile on my facee everytime I read the thread 

sorry about grammer mistakes as well it's more difficult thsan I thought to type one handed haha

Also here are some Xrays during the surgery...before the plate and after.
First 2 are before
Last 2 are after
you can definately see a huge difference in the way my arm looks in the side shots(the ones on the right)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow! That seriously sucks. You sound like you're doing good, though. From what my mom and sister said (mom broke her ankle years ago and had to have pins and a plate...sister broke her ankle a couple of months ago and had to have a plate), physical therapy hurts almost worse than the actual injury. Not to scare you, just preparing you.

Hope you heal well and your kitty is very cute.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, it does look a lot better!! You'll be back to almost normal in no time . Do you know, do they plan to go back later and remove the plate/screws or is it just in there forever?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Draft- I does suck a bit but hey it happened can't change it now haha. Yeah I know PT is going to be a ****** but to prepare me my Dr said to keep it out of the sling whenever I am sitting or laying down and hold my arm vertical while wiggling my fingers for a few minutes at a time. He said this'll get my tendons and whatnot moving so PT will be easier and go quicker....The funny thing is when I move them I can Feel the tendons and stuff moving it's pretty cool haha. 

And thanks about Soxy.....He's appointed himself my official furry Dr. and follows me EVERYWHERE and as soon as I lay down he jumps up and rests his head on my arm. He justs wants me to get better haha.It's amazing how they know. 

After I fell off my friend threw TC into the pasture by the arena where I was laying and he was watching me, running the fence, and calling to me...it's like he knew something was wrong.

Smrobs- thanks I thought it did haha. My dad showed me the Xrays last night when I woke up and I was like "cool! you can really see the difference" 

My dr. said they should stay in forever but down the road if the screws feel like they are starting to move(which is not uncommon) it may have to be removed...but he said since I'm about done growing it should be no problem with them moving.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

OUCH. We just learned about these types of arm/elbow breaks in my first aid class. YUCK. You are lucky it wasn't your elbow that bent the opposite direction.. you could've lost your arm!

Sending speedy healing vibes your way.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Eliz- thanks! I know haha....When it first happened I was so upset but the I was like "You know what it could have been so much worse than it is." I was very lucky.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Second scans definitely look better! Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys =)

Figured I would update on how I'm doing

Today was a HUGE day! I got my full arm Ace cast/splint thing off. I freaked when I saw the stitches because I had never had them before and the incision surprised me a little but I got over it. I did however yelp multiple times when the stitches came out. In total I believe I had 9 stitches. 

They took some follow up Xrays and he said my wrist and elbow look perfect =) He checked my range of motion after having it in the cast for so long and he said it was a lot better than he thought it was going to be. 

Then they fit me with a removable wrist splint but I'm only to use it when I'm asleep or out somewhere...at home he wants me to move it the way they showed me in the office so I can get rid of the stiffness. It doesn't hurt it's just stiff.

The thing that really bothers me is all the dead skin ~bleh~ anyone have any ideas how to get rid of it without irritating it?

Anyway picture time!!

in order:
1-5 = I got bored and decorated my cast thing
6 -7 = Happy fun time stitches
8- Strip thingys (I forget what they are called)
9- Wrist brace
10- And big happy fun time bruise on the back of my arm :twisted: haha

Word from the wise...Do not break or dislocate anything it is SO not fun! haha


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yay, no more cast! Bet that's a relief!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow! You're healing so fast! Congrats! I bet it feels great not to have that stinking cast on anymore. 

As for the dead skin...hmmmmmmmm...that's a difficult one without irritating the skin. How about a loufa and an exfoliating body wash? Just gently scrub at it when you take a shower.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys and yeah it feels awesome to have the cast off. I touched my arm like "Wow! I have so missed you!" haha. The Dr said everything is looking awesome and I'll be back to riding in no time. =)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, congrats on being out of the full cast . As for removing the dead skin, I had the best results with soaking in the bath tub until it was really soft and then gently wiping at it with a wash cloth. However, I'm not sure that it would be a good idea to soak it with your incision still healing up. To much risk of introducing infection that way.

As for the strips, they are called steri-strips :wink:.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

My foot was in a cast for like six weeks once, and when I finally got it off, I was shocked to learn that a bath scrubbie did NOTHING for removing the dead skin. I ended up getting the limb wet, but then OUT of the water, just rubbing at it with my hands until the dead skin balled up. You could do it in the bath, shower, or even just in the sink since it's your arm. That was far more effective for me. It's GROSS, but once it's over, you feel SOoooo good.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> Wow, congrats on being out of the full cast . As for removing the dead skin, I had the best results with soaking in the bath tub until it was really soft and then gently wiping at it with a wash cloth. However, I'm not sure that it would be a good idea to soak it with your incision still healing up. To much risk of introducing infection that way.
> 
> *As for the strips, they are called steri-strips* :wink:.


THAT'S what they're called!! Thanks, I seriously could not remember I was just so excited to have my arm out of the cast haha. 

The Doc said it's okay for the steri-strips to get wet so I took a shower and used one of those soft bath poof ball things.It kind of worked now that my skin is dry it's, for lack of better word, flaking off. I'm only going to have the strips on for 2 days then I was told to take them off ~shrugs~ haha I am a total newbie when it comes to this stuff. :lol:


----------

